# Java Console Script Error



## classic33 (26 Dec 2014)

Gettin the above warning/message on both handset & PC. Red background.

"Error, unable to process. The error lies within the Java Script Console"

Shows when trying to post.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2014)

I got it earlier on my Android tablet, but I was able to complete the post.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Dec 2014)

I get it sometimes. Usually just closer the box and try again and it's fine.


----------

